# Halotestin & Winstrol Tabs



## david (Jul 2, 2003)

What do you think of this combo and how much do you suggest in taking?

Winstrol I know is 50 mgs per day but every day??
Halotest is   ?? per day....   ?? everyday??

How is this stack?? 

10 weeks for Win and 7 for the Halotest


----------



## Mudge (Jul 2, 2003)

Halo is considered pretty nasty toxic. From the half life thread, Winstrol (stanozolol) (tablets or depot taken orally) 9 hours, which tells me twice a day.

Halotestin is an oral steroid. Its fluoxymesterone substance is a precursor of methyltestosterone which, through changes in the chemical structure, was made much more androgenic than test-osterone. The anabolic component of Halotestin is only slightly pronounced. Based on its characteristics Halotestin is used mainly when the athlete is more interested in a strength buildup rather than in a muscle gain. Powerlifters and weightlifters who must stay within a certain weight class often use Halotestin because they are primarily interested in a strength gain without adding body weight. In bodybuilding this drug is almost exclusively taken during preparation for a competition. With a lower body fat content Halotestin gives the bodybuilder a distinctive muscle hardness and sharpness. Although the muscle diameter does not increase, it appears more massive since the muscle den-sity is improved. The fact that a daily dose of up to 20 mg does not cause water and salt retention makes it even more desirable. During a diet, Halotestin helps the athlete get through difficult, intense training while increasing the aggressiveness of many us-ers. This is another reason why it is so popular among powerlifters, weightlifters, football players, and, in particular, boxers. The generally observed dose is normally 20-40 mg/day. Bodybuilders are usually satisfied with 20-30 mg/day while powerlifters often take 40 mg/day or more. The daily dosage is usually split into two equal amounts and taken mornings and evenings with plenty of fluids. Since the tablets are 1 7-alpha alky-lated, they can be taken during meals without any loss in effect. 

Those who are tired of taking Dianabol tablets will find Halotestin an interesting alternative. In the meantime we know several body-builders who have combined Halotestin with injectable, mostly anabolic, steroid preparations such as Anadur, Deca-Durabolin, Primobolan Depot, or Equipoise. The quick strength gain induced by Halotestin can usually be turned into solid, high-quality muscle tissue by taking the above steroids. This is an ?specially welcome change for athletes who easily retain water arid have to fight against swollen breast glands. Many will be surprised at what progress can be achieved by a simple combination of 30 mg Halotestin/day and 100 mg Equipoise every two days over a four week period. 

*"So far, so good," you will say, but unfortunately, this is not so since Halotestin is a very toxic steroid. Besides Anadrol 50 and Methyltestosterone it is the oral steroid with the most side effects. Those who would like to try Halotestin should limit the intake to 4-6 weeks and take no more than 20-30 mg daily Fluoxymesterone puts extremely high stress on the liver and is thus potentially liver damaging. Other frequently- observed side effects are increased pro-duction of the sebaceous gland (which goes hand in hand with acne), nasal bleeding, headaches, gastrointestinal pain, and reduced pro-duction of the body's own hormones.* Men become easily irritable and aggressive. Gynecomastia and high blood pressure caused by edemas do not occur with Halotestin. Do not be surprised, however, when on Halotestin's package insert you read the words "gynecomastia" and "edemas." This standard warning, due to legal provisions, is included in all strong androgenic steroids. Women should avoid Halotestin since it can cause substantol and in part irreversible virilization symptoms.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 2, 2003)

Halo....that's some crazy shit......but it'll make ya strong and super HARD!  Pretty toxic though


----------

